# Sebastian Inlet



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Heading down there Jan 1-4 before heading off to my wedding. Plan to fish the S side wit ha variety of plugs. Bringing a lil bit of everything and hoping for the best. Any tips or pointers?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't wade out too far at Dusk and Dawn.

I would net some Mullet and Shrimp and Live Bait them for Snook. I may head down that way myself as I am on Vacation and it is getting cold here on the OBX.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

pompano also a possibility


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

are snook and reds available ocean front or will that be mostly productive in the inlet? When does the mullet run happen down there?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Better off inlet and back waters for snook, reds, and trout. Pompano off the beach ocean front with sand fleas. Try a DOA Night Glow 1/4 oz Shrimp for flounder and snook.












That's what I would do. Good Luck!


----------

